# Weird colour neocaridina...



## HiNtZ (5 May 2019)

As title - got this critter in the tank. Looks pretty cool.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1n_5nuC1cwKc7vNEThWd1XjN2Ysuw2ETj




 

Anyone else get weird mixes like this?


----------



## Simon Cole (5 May 2019)

I get a mixture of 78% reds, 20% stripeys, and about 2% light greens and blues.


----------



## dean (5 May 2019)

HiNtZ said:


> As title - got this critter in the tank. Looks pretty cool.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1n_5nuC1cwKc7vNEThWd1XjN2Ysuw2ETj
> 
> ...



Looks like a West Ham fan with its Claret & Blue colours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Buce (5 May 2019)

I've been getting random reds and red/blue mixes from my blue neos


----------



## sciencefiction (5 May 2019)

I've had these odd ones pop up occasionally as well. Very pretty.


----------



## HiNtZ (6 May 2019)

Be nice to see how it develops, if it does.

Post some pics up guys if you have them.


----------



## sciencefiction (6 May 2019)

HiNtZ said:


> Post some pics up guys if you have them.


----------



## Steve Buce (6 May 2019)

Ive been separating mine into a small tank, interested how they will turn out as adults


----------



## Chuck Turtleman (7 May 2019)

I have one line of blue imports that throws the most interesting wild types (look all around the blue adult):




And occasionally a near black one pops up:




I have another line of blues coming up that are homebred and will hopefully breed more true, but I actually really like these patterned ones.


----------



## HiNtZ (9 May 2019)

Awesome!

SF: that's a really interesting mottled look. Are you trying to develop the line at all?

Chuck: I like that black one! nice patterns.

I've got a fire yellow here with a single red blotch on its tail - I'm wondering if it will continue? I'd quite like a yellow with blotches of red on her.


----------



## HiNtZ (9 May 2019)

Steve Buce said:


> Ive been separating mine into a small tank, interested how they will turn out as adults



I keep mine all together and separate them at cull time... usually when the males are getting mature enough to mate. Don't want clear ones spoiling where I've got to now.


----------



## sciencefiction (9 May 2019)

HiNtZ said:


> SF: that's a really interesting mottled look. Are you trying to develop the line at all?



This is an old picture, when I was still entertained by shrimp. Now that I have them by the hundreds, I don't pay much attention to them. I like them because they're good substrate cleaners when in numbers...I did think at some stage breeding the odd ones. I've had variety of blues and combo blues and reds with odd markings, really beautiful but I never got around it, not sure why because I have 2 shrimp only tanks right now, plus others...


----------



## HiNtZ (7 Jul 2019)

Ok guys, here's my latest mutation...




This blue batch had a lot of variants which was nice. See below.









 


Can't wait to see what the pregnant one throws!


----------



## Steve Buce (8 Sep 2019)

Ive been separating the more off colour blue dream culls into my tangerine tiger tank to grow on, a few have developed nice colouring, but only one would cooperate for a pic...


----------



## Steve Buce (8 Sep 2019)




----------



## Steve Buce (8 Sep 2019)




----------



## Steve Buce (9 Sep 2019)

And another...


----------



## Steve Buce (4 Apr 2020)

Haven’t had any Mis colours in the blue dream tank for a while, but even with culling an odd one pops up

He’s now took early retirement in the skittles tank


----------

